# Please help identify this TOC 24" racer... Hendee Indian?



## lgrinnings (May 23, 2020)

Howdy folks... Once again I call upon the collective brain trust of the CABE to help me solve a mystery. In this case, it's a TOC 24" racer that's badged Iver Johnson (although clearly not an Iver Johnson). What I know of the bicycle is that I bought it out of a barn in New Hampshire where it had been sitting since the 60s. The previous owner had won it and some other TOC parts at a farm auction and was going to outfit the bike for his son, but time got away from him and his son quickly outgrew the bike. The original paint appears to be red. The Iver Johnson badge doesn't quite fit with the very bottom tip folded under. In the pictures below I've tried to highlight the key spots in the hopes of getting a positive ID. I've done some comparison to @hoofhearted Patric's 24" Hendee Indian Special Racer and there are both similarities and differences. The fork and chain adjusters appear to be identical. The headset bearing cups are different, but the angled nature of mine is a Hendee trademark I believe. The seat stays have a different profile from Patric's. Anyhow, any and all help is appreciated and additional photos can be provided upon request. Thanks in advance!

-Lester


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2020)

I think that is a crossover / mash up.


----------



## lgrinnings (May 23, 2020)

catfish said:


> I think that is a crossover / mash up.




I know it’s likely cobbled together and the badge isn’t original to the frame, but I figured I’d try to get an ID on the frame and fork at least. Here’s the serial number too...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2020)

@hoofhearted what say ye? V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (May 23, 2020)

did you remove the badge?
is there other badge holes under it?
do you have any of the other parts? crank? sprocket?
that is a pretty nice seat


----------



## hoofhearted (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Kombicol (May 24, 2020)

Early iver badge
Good score if the tips not broken off


----------



## Waffenrad (Jun 8, 2020)

Since racing bicycles are relatively rare, I'm curious why we're assuming the bike is a racer.  All TOC bikes were lighter and more sporting than 20th century machines, and TOC frames show fewer clues to their purpose than modern ones.  In this case it's hard to tell from what I see.   TOC men's/boys' bikes had neither chain guards nor fender eyelets on their dropouts.   Any original TOC bike was fixed gear, whether roadster, 'scorcher,' or racer.  Tire width varied with fashion.  There wasn't much differentiation in frame geometry like we expect today.  This bike has conventional handlebars turned upside down, and from what I see could possibly be a racer but just as easily be a roadster.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 8, 2020)

My 1896 Crescent No.1 Bicycle is identical to the racer version. The only difference is the paint color, pedal arm length, although mine has the optional pedal arm length. 
And the Crescent No.1 Racer has “Racer” script on the diamond badge.
The fun is in the search...
Top photo 1896 Crescent No.1
Bottom photo Crescent Racer is an 1897.


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 9, 2020)

Often catalogs had different weights for the racer models - most though are psudo racers as they are just regular tubing and relaxed frame angels


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 9, 2020)

Waffenrad said:


> Since racing bicycles are relatively rare, I'm curious why we're assuming the bike is a racer.  All TOC bikes were lighter and more sporting than 20th century machines, and TOC frames show fewer clues to their purpose than modern ones.  In this case it's hard to tell from what I see.   TOC men's/boys' bikes had neither chain guards nor fender eyelets on their dropouts.   Any original TOC bike was fixed gear, whether roadster, 'scorcher,' or racer.  Tire width varied with fashion.  There wasn't much differentiation in frame geometry like we expect today.  This bike has conventional handlebars turned upside down, and from what I see could possibly be a racer but just as easily be a roadster.




All true. In this case, the assumption is driven by its likeness to the aforementioned Hendee Indian 24" Special Racer and that similarly-aged youth safeties appear to have a beefier countenance. The lot of items it came with included differing cranks, a number of different sized chainwheels, and some toe clips. Not definitive, but hints of racing nonetheless.


----------

